# Work



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi guys, 

I have a query that I hope someone can answer which will change my thinking.
2000 autotrail chieftain with 31,0000 miles on the clock. After a trip to Scotland, it was suffering with a slipping clutch and 5th gear popped out of drive and I lost use of it (both common faults on this model I believe). It also had a leaky rear shock.
To start with the garage charged me £2055 for parts and labour to fix clutch and gearbox, however during this work they had problems with the n/s hub bolts that attach the ball joint to the hub, stripped and drilled and helicoil 3 bolts to refit hubs.
OK, paid that!

Two weeks later whilst in the new forest I hear a noise coming from the n/s front wheel, as its booked in for the rear shocks to be done, I ask for the noise to be investigated. 
(I ordered the shocks and paid direct with an external company).
Noise from front wheel is wheel bearing. 
All work is done and bill comes in at £695 for fitting of shocks and a new hub. 
A new bearing was replaced in 2018 approx 6000 miles ago plus the issues they had two weeks ago, surely bearings last longer than that and they would have seen problems when working on it 2 weeks ago??

Am I thinking this is untowards or is this genuine do u think?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I think its time you changed garages you have been over charged for both jobs and yes the wheel bearing should last more than 6000 miles


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The front wheel bearings on your model of van require careful fitment and a very high power press and the new unit must be pressed in using only the outer race to push on, if less than adequate care or knowledge (maybe brute force and ignorance) is used then one of the two bearing tracks will be damaged, which will result in early failure.

The amounts you've been charged do seem rather excessive.


.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was about to say someone was on just yesterday asking if anyone else had a Chieftain - tho he'll probably not want hear your story! Then I realised it was you!


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't want to hear my own story ur right, it scares me lol


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

also there are a lot of sub standard Chinese bearings about i will only use skf of main dealer bearings even though they are expensive


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I paid about 500 Euro for a new front bearing in France....that was on a 2Ltr 2002 FIAT.
Happy to pay it at a FIAT Pro garage it was the correct product and it was fitted correctly.
I'd heard too many horror stories re front wheel bearings as John intimates!

PS. That was a few years ago and I believe it is still OK!


----------

